

A(nother) Plan for Spam - sanj

Apologies in advance for the title.<p>One reason that Spam still exists is that it works -- people do respond to the messages.<p>We all assume (and this might be be incorrect), that if we could just educate folks that are responding, they'd stop.  And the even the crazily skewed economics of spam blasters would fall apart.<p>The question is: how do we reach them?<p>The answer is: Spam!<p>Here's the premise<p>- send spam to people that is even more tempting than what, um 'legitimate' spam looks like<p>- when clicked on, it takes them to an educational page talking about spam, and why not to use it<p>- link in horror stories of people dying from bad V!@6rA or having their credit sapped<p>- the user might also see a message warning them that clicking on this sort of thing might invalidate their account.<p>One would hope that ISPs and folks that have to manage mail servers would appreciate the reduction of the load.  And would pay to keep this service in effect.<p>
======
aristus
:( Um, think about it this way: if you are able to generate spam that is more
effective than 'legit' spam, your technique would be copied in about 2
minutes.

~~~
cstejerean
I don't think it needs to be more effective than legit spam. Send regular spam
but have the links take them to an anti-spam education page, something short
that they would remember.

Like, "If this were a real spam you would now be prompted to buy X so that we
can steal your identity and sell you fake products that could kill you. Good
thing it isn't!"

